# Frage zur Obsidian 650D



## StylezQ (6. Februar 2012)

Moin moin,

ich versuchr gerade die Sythe Kaze Master Steuerung in mein Case einzubauen. Nur habe ich das Priblem, das ich sie wg. diesem Einrastsystem in den 5,25" Schächten nich gescheit montieren kann. Kann ich das Einrastsystem iwie ausbauen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2012)

Nein ohne gröbere Handhabung ist da nix zu wollen, es besteht nur die Möglichkeit auf der rückwärtigen Seite es zu verschrauben


----------



## StylezQ (6. Februar 2012)

Habe ich gemacht, das Teil wackelt aber wie noch was 

Jmd. eine Idee wie ich das stabil bekomme, da halt dieser Schnellverschluss nicht einrasted?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2012)

Dann nimm zb ein Stück Holz und klemme es dazwischen ( zwischen den Seitenteilen ), so geben die Laschen nicht nach und es sitzt einigermaßen stabil drin.


----------



## StylezQ (6. Februar 2012)

Habe es mit einem gefalteten Notizzettel gemacht. Sitz Bombefest


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

Reichte das Verschraubungsloch im vorderen Bereich nicht für eine feste Montage?


----------



## StylezQ (8. Februar 2012)

Nein, da der "Einbaurahmen" der Scythe Kaze nur ca. 4-5 cm in das Laufwer reingeht.


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

Du meinst es war zu lang? weil das Loch ist recht weit vorne und genau an der Verschraubung wo die genormten Laufwerke Ihre Befestigung haben. Das Loch ost gleich vorne schräg unter dem Schnellverschluss.


----------



## StylezQ (9. Februar 2012)

Ich habs ja verschraubt  Ist aber trotzdem wacklig. Gibt es wirklich keine Möglichkeit das Einrastsystem auszubauen? Wril die Lösung mit Papiet zwischenklemmen ist et. unelegant


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Februar 2012)

Ah alles klar, verstehe!

Beim 600T und 650D ist es einfach und natürlich geht es.
Du fasst mittig die Plastik an (Du siehst ja das da oben und unten ein Stift ist).
mit beiden Daumen von unten und oben mit beiden Zeigefingern drückst Du die Plastik zusammen und ziehst es zu dir hin, so bekommst Du es vorsichtig ausgeklippst - beim Zusammendrücken muss etwas Kraft aufgewendet werden.


----------

